# MBC - Malabar Coal



## System (28 March 2013)

Malabar Coal Limited (MBC) has a 28% interest in the Spur Hill Underground Coal Project and has the right to increase its interest up to 80%.

The Spur Hill Underground Coal Project is a coal development project in the Upper Hunter Valley region of NSW. The project is within the Upper Hunter coal corridor which contains a number of operating coal mines and development projects.

http://malabarcoal.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (28 March 2013)

Rather inauspicious start to life.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (23 January 2017)

On January 20th, 2017, Malabar Coal Limited (MBC) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following shareholder approval to remove the Company from the official list.


----------

